# تحليل اكواد الاعطال



## سيد الجمل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم الاستاذ الدكتورمحمد بشراحيل الاخوه المشرفين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل يوم نجلس امام الكمبيوتر ونتصفح النت نجد الكثير من المواقع التى تتحدث عن صيانة السيارات ولم نجد ابدا موضوع قام بتحليل اكواد الاعطال التى لاغنى عنها لكل مهندس يملك جهاز فحص للسيارات فى الماضى القريب كنت عندما اقوم بفحص احدى السيارات ويظهر لى احد الاكواد مثلا *P0016 Crankshaft Position . Camshaft Position Correlation Bank 1*

فى هذا الكود كنت اذهب سريعا الى حساس الكرنك وحساس الكامه وهذا خطا كنت ارتكبه لانه فى هذا الكود لايقصد الحساس انما يقصد مشغل عمود الكرنك ومشغل عمود الكامه فلما لانقوم بتحليل لاكواد الاعطال حتى يتسهل على الجميع التعامل بالطريقه الصحيحه ارجو ان اكون قد اوصلت الفكره مع تمنياتى لجيع الاعضاء بالتوفيق والنجاح المستمر​


----------



## alith (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد ومفيد واتمنا ان يستجيب الاخوه دوى الخبره ليستفيد الجميع واولهم انا وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## the lord (5 ديسمبر 2010)

يعنى اية مشغل عمود اكامة ومشغل عمود الكرنك لوسمحت


----------



## سيد الجمل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل اولا فى هذا الكود انا كنت اضرب مثال ثانيا هذدا الكود Crankshaft Position . Camshaft Position يذكر لناالفاعل والفعل اى انه يقول لناان العلاقه بين وضع عمود الكامه ووضع عمود الكرنك ويقصد بكلمة وضع هنافى هذا الكود بالتقسيمه ثالثامعنى مشغل اى الجذىء الذى يقوم بتشغيل الكامه فانظر هل ترس الكامه سليم اوسير الكاتينه ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت


----------



## the lord (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرد بس احنا فعلا محتاجين لمثل هذا الموضوع لانة مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل 
تجدوا علي هذا الرابط موضوع للاخ العقاب مشرفنا القدير مشاركة حول هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88460.html


----------



## سيد الجمل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذنا الفاضل عاطف مخلوف لقد ذدنا شرفا بمشاركتكم فى هذا الموضوع والمقصود هنا ليس رقم الكود والكلمات التى تلى الكود فقط وانما المعانى الموجوده بين كلمات الكود مثلا هناك اكثر من 20 كود تتكلم عن حساس الكامه فقط Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance P0342 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Low Input P0343 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit High Input P0344 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Intermittent هذه الاكواد الخمسه تتكلم عن وجود مشكله بالحساس وتوصيلاته والبقيه منها تتكلم عن التقسيمه او عمود الكامه اوالمشغل من ترس الكامه وخلافه و المقصود هنا ان نعرف ماذا تريد ان تقول لنا هذه الاكواد حتى يتسنى لنا ان نتعامل معها بكل يسر وسهوله


----------



## black88star (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذي المعلومات المفيدة جداً
عوآفي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

سيد الجمل قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل عاطف مخلوف لقد ذدنا شرفا بمشاركتكم فى هذا الموضوع والمقصود هنا ليس رقم الكود والكلمات التى تلى الكود فقط وانما المعانى الموجوده بين كلمات الكود مثلا هناك اكثر من 20 كود تتكلم عن حساس الكامه فقط Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Range/Performance P0342 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Low Input P0343 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit High Input P0344 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Intermittent هذه الاكواد الخمسه تتكلم عن وجود مشكله بالحساس وتوصيلاته والبقيه منها تتكلم عن التقسيمه او عمود الكامه اوالمشغل من ترس الكامه وخلافه و المقصود هنا ان نعرف ماذا تريد ان تقول لنا هذه الاكواد حتى يتسنى لنا ان نتعامل معها بكل يسر وسهوله




أخي الكريم في موضوع الاخ الفاضل (العقاب )رابط لموقع أراه مفيدا جدا وفيه عن الكود الذي ذكرته كمثال :
P0016 - Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation (Bank 1 Sensor A)


Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation (Bank 1 Sensor A)
What does that mean?


The crankshaft position sensor (CKP) and Camshaft position sensor (CMP) work in harmony to control the spark/fuel delivery and timing. They both consist of a reluctor, or tone, ring which passes over a magnetic sensor, which generates a voltage, indicating position.

The crankshaft sensor is part of the primary ignition system and functions as the "trigger". It detects the position of the crankshaft relays that information on to the PCM or the ignition module (depending on the vehicle) to control spark timing. The Camshaft position sensor detects the position of the camshafts and relays the information to the PCM. The PCM uses the CMP signal to identify the beginning of the injector sequence. What ties these two shafts and their sensors together is the timing belt or chain. The cam and crank should be precisely timed together. If the PCM detects that the Crank and Cam signals are out of time by a specific number of degrees, this P0016 code will set.
Symptoms


Symptoms of a P0016 will or may include:

* Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) illumination
* The engine may run but with reduced performance
* The engine may crank but not start
* The engine may exhibit a rattle near the harmonic balancer indicating the tone ring is damaged
* The engine may start and run, but poorly

Causes


Causes may include:

* Timing chain stretched, or timing belt skipped a tooth due to wear
* Misalignment of timing belt/chain
* Tone ring on crankshaft slipped/broken
* Tone ring on camshaft slipped/broken
* Bad crank sensor
* Bad cam sensor
* Damaged wiring to crank/cam sensor
* Timing belt/chain tensioner damaged

Possible Solutions

1. First, visually inspect the cam and crank sensors and their harnesses for damage. If you notice broken/frayed wires, repair and recheck.
2. If you have access to a scope, check the cam and crank patterns. If a pattern is missing, suspect a bad sensor or a slipping tone ring. Remove the cam gear and the crankshaft harmonic balancer and inspect the tone rings for proper alignment and make sure they're not loose or damaged or that they haven't sheared the key that aligns them. If they are properly installed, replace the sensor.
3. If the signal appears normal, then check the timing chain/belt for proper alignment. If it's misaligned, check for a damaged tensioner that may have allowed the chain/belt to slip a tooth or several teeth. Also check that the belt/chain isn't stretched. Repair and recheck.


Other crank sensor codes include P0017, P0018, P0019, P0335, P0336, P0337, P0338, P0339, P0385, P0386, P0387, P0388, and P0389.


هل هذا ما قصدته ام هناك امرا آخر غير ذلك ؟ 
​


----------



## سيد الجمل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

_نعم استاذنا الفاضل هذا ما قصدة فلما لانقوم نحنوا كاعضاءوبمساندتكم ومشركاتم الغير عاديه بتسجيل خمسه اكواد فى كل مشاركه ونقوم بالحوار حولهم بلغتنا الجميله مع كل التقدير والاحترام لاعضاء المنتدى _


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مداخلات ومناقشات جميلة ومفيدة جازاكم الله كل خبر


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل ونشكر اساتذنا الكرام علي سعه الصدر والأعضاء وطرحت هذا الموضوع اكثر من مره وخاصه علي اكواد الآكتروس ونتمني ان تعم الفائده علي الجميع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اقتراح موفق ومشروع وليبدأ اخونا الفاضل بتقديم احد الاكواد بالعربية ، ويفتح باب النقاش حولها ، ونتمني حوارات مفيدة ، وتبادل للمعلومات ،والخبرات .


----------



## سيد الجمل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -الاخ العزيز سوف اقوم ان شاء الله بتقديم الكود رقم p0001 واجو من الاخوه الافاضل مراجعتى فى الخطىء *Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit/Open
*اولا هناك نوعان من منظم ضغط الوقود نوع يتحكم بدائره كهربائيه وهذا النوع سوف نتحدث عنه هنا النوع الثانى عن طريق الفاكيوم شفط هواء فى الكود الذى نتحدث عنه منظم ضغط الوقود الكهربائى يبلغنا كنترول السياره ان هناك دائره مفتوحه فى منظم ضغط الوقود فالمطلوب هنا مراجعه دائره السنولايد من توصيلات كهربائيه مثلا الكهرباء 12 V او الامر الصادر من ecu او نقوم بقياس اوم السنولايد ولمعرفة الاوم نرجع الى كتب الصيانه او البرامج الموجوده عندنا التى تخص فحص السيارات تعتمد الا شاره الصادره من ECU هنا على اساس الدائره المغلقه ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت


----------



## alith (3 يناير 2011)

شرح جميل وموضوع رائع ونرجو الاستمرار فى هدا الموضوع وندعو كل الاخوه المهندسين المشاركه لكى نستفيد من خبرتهم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## malak200029 (3 يناير 2011)

موضوع غاية فى الاهمية وارسا بدايته مبشرة باالخير ونرجو الاستمراروجزالله صاحب الفكرة والمشاركين خيرا كثيرا


----------



## malak200029 (3 يناير 2011)

لدى سؤال كم طريقة للكشف على الاعطال غير طريقةobdll


----------



## سيد الجمل (3 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخوانى الأعزاء
نشكركم على مروركم الكريم عن تحليل أكواد الأعطال ، وسوف نتحدث عن تفسير الكود رقم 
P0087 Fuel rail / System pressure too low
P0088 Fuel rail / System pressure too high

الكود الأول معناه أن ضغط الوقود الموجود داخل مسطرة الرشاشات ضعيف جدا 

وإذا ذهبنا إلى برنامج Autodata وهو المتوفر لدى جميع المتخصصين فى المجال نجد أنه تم ذكر 

Fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, fuel supply pipe blockage,mechanical fault 
فى المربع المقابل للكود والمسمى broplem cause 

والعلم بأن العيب الميكانيكى المذكور فى أسباب المشاكل broplem cause داخل طلمبة البنزين أو المنظم أو كسر أو شرخ أو ثقب بالمسطرة عند الدخول وليس أى عيوب ميكانيكية أخرى فى الموتور ويقصد هنا أن كلمة mechanical fault فى معظم الأسباب المسجلة للكود أن الخطأ يوجد فى القطعة وليس بالماكينة.


الكود الثانى معناه أن ضغط الوقود الموجود داخل مسطرة الرشاشات عالى جدا 

وإذا ذهبنا إلى برنامج Autodata وهو المتوفر لدى جميع المتخصصين فى المجال نجد أنه تم ذكر 

Fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, fuel return pipe blockage,mechanical fault 
فى المربع المقابل للكود والمسمى broplem cause 

والعلم بأن العيب الميكانيكى المذكور فى أسباب المشاكل broplem cause داخل المنظم وليس أى عيوب ميكانيكية أخرى فى الموتور ويقصد هنا أن كلمة mechanical fault فى معظم الأسباب المسجلة للكود أن الخطأ يوجد فى القطعة وليس بالماكينة.



ونرجو من جميع الأخوة المشاركة معنا فى هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع.

والله الموفق ---- والله أعلم -----


----------



## hamdyali (30 أبريل 2011)

اشكر الاخ الكريم كاتب الموضع المهم جدا لكل مهندس وفنى وارجو ان تستمر حتى تعم الفائدة جزاك الله خيرا 
حمدي على فنى سيارات حديثه


----------



## المهندس أبو تميم (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يامهندسين نسألكم بالله لا تتركون الموضوع اكملوه حتى يعم النفع


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عمرو تاون جاز (8 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا حاج سيد علي معلوماتك الجميله وزدنا منها دائما تلميذك عمرو


----------



## hamdyali (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخوه الكرام فى برنامج اتوداتا شرح وافى عن الاكواد واسبابها ولقد دكر الاخ سيد مثال والبرنامج اساسى مع كل مهندس او فنى لتحديد العطل بعد الفحص مع الخبره فى المجال


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

مواقع لا غنى عنها لمهندس السيارات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم من المسلمين (31 مارس 2015)

موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا ومع ذلك مهجور 

انا عندما افحص السيارة تظهر عندي الاكواد مع االتعليق وعند ترجمتها لا تكون واضحة لذا من المفترض انه يكون في تعاون وكل واحد يكتب تجربته عن معنى الكود والحل المناس وتجمع كلها في موضوع واحد يصبح مرجع للجميع 
وأنا مستعد في حال تم اكماله ووضوح الحلول للمبتدئ ان ابرمجه على حسابي ليستفيد منه الالجميع


----------



## سيد الجمل (3 أبريل 2015)

ناسف نحنوا مركز الجمل على ترك الموضوع ونحننوا الان بصدد تفعيله 
فمن لديه الاستفسار عن رقم كود او عطل فى السيارات الكورى او اليابانى فنحنوا جاهزون 
ان شاء الله 
نرجو من الاخوه المشرفين على المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائده 
والله الموفق


----------

